# H75 vs h80



## wuascht (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
habe derzeit eine h50 mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Nun habe die Möglichkeit, gebraucht an eine h80 oder h75 zu kommen.
welche davon ist besser? Konnte hier keine ordentlichen Tests finden.

system das damit gekühlt werden soll:
3770k oder 4770k


----------



## freezy94 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte mal günstig (10€) eine H60 bekommen - für meinen i5 deutlich schwächere als ein Brocken 2 und auch deutlich lauter.
Eine wirkliche Leistungssteigerung (in Sachen Kühlleistung) wirst du wohl nicht erhalten.


----------



## wuascht (28. Dezember 2015)

Naja die h75/h80 wäre kein Ersatz sondern käme in ein anderes system.


----------



## freezy94 (28. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst dann sicher die H75 und die H80i.

Kurze Gegenüberstellung:

Beide haben 2x SP120L (120mm) Lüfter die für den engen Lamellenabstand entsprechend schnell und somit laut drehen müssen, damit ein halbwegs angemessener Druck entsteht.
Die H75 Lüfter regeln von 800-2000rpm, die H80i von 800-2700rpm. Die H75 hat meines wissens ein Tachosignal + PWM, die H80i nur ein Tachosignal.
Die größten Unterschiede treten jedoch bei den Radiatoren auf. Bei der H75 ist dieser 27mm dick, bei der H80i ganze 38mm, dementsprechend müsste die H80i schon aus diesem Grund stärker sein.

Ich halte jedoch nichts von den "All-In-One-WaKüs". Die sind aus Preis-/Leistungssicht einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2015)

wuascht schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe derzeit eine h50 mit der ich sehr zufrieden bin. Nun habe die Möglichkeit, gebraucht an eine h80 oder h75 zu kommen.
> welche davon ist besser? Konnte hier keine ordentlichen Tests finden.
> 
> ...



Wenn du für jede der beiden 45-50€ zahlen musst besser eine neuwertige Arctic Liquid Freezer 120 (ACFRE00016A)             .


Sie hat durch den 49mm dicken Radiator die größte Kühlfläche und die beiden PWM Lüfter einen Drehzahlbereich von 500-1350 U/min.

Die Pumpe der H80 stammt von CoolIT, die der H75 von Asetek. Die weiteren Specs hat Freezy schon genannt.


----------



## wuascht (28. Dezember 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten.

Meinte in der tat eine h80, keine h80i.

Danke für den Tipp mit der freezer. Das heißt aufgrund des dickeren Radiators kann ich auf alle Fälle mit einer besseren Leistung als bei den corsairs rechnen ?


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wobei der Platz auch vorhanden sein muss (49mm Radiator + 2x25mm Lüfter).


----------



## freezy94 (28. Dezember 2015)

wuascht schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Meinte in der tat eine h80, keine h80i.
> 
> Danke für den Tipp mit der freezer. Das heißt aufgrund des dickeren Radiators kann ich auf alle Fälle mit einer besseren Leistung als bei den corsairs rechnen ?



Na ja. Zumindest könnte es dadurch leiser gekühlt werden da größere Fläche, Wunder darfst du bei keiner erwarten.


----------



## wuascht (29. Dezember 2015)

Naja zumindest etwas über dem Level von reiner Luftkühlung sollten die ja sein, oder ?


----------



## freezy94 (29. Dezember 2015)

Schwer zu sagen. Ich kann aus meiner Sicht die AIOs nur bedingt bis gar nicht empfehlen, dann lieber mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und ein Custom-Loop gönnen, ich denke mit Luft wirst du zufriedener sein.


----------



## wuascht (29. Dezember 2015)

Custom Loop =?


----------



## freezy94 (30. Dezember 2015)

wuascht schrieb:


> Custom Loop =?



Kein geschlossenes AIO-System sondern eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung mit deutlich hochwertigeren Komponenten und deutlich besserer Kühlleistung.


----------

